# I rescued a baby? pigeon, what do I do?



## vegasandme (Jun 17, 2005)

I found this bird at the gas station, the attendent had placed it in a planter so that it wouldn't be in the way of cars, but it can't fly and seemed very out of sorts and it seemed very mean to leave it there to be picked up by the next cat that came along. So I took him home. He is very sweet, he jumps right into my hands and sits on my finger. I have given him some water in a cup, but he doesen't seem interested, from all acounts I have read this may mean he is to young to drink himself, I am not sure, Any advice would be great ! I also have read many conflicting suggestions for food, so that would be helpful too, as I doubt he has had much to eat today. He seems thin, but stretches out his wings and has bright eyes. His head is bald, and the rest of him is very fluffy, but his skin on his head seems a bit dry. I will look forward to any direction any of you might have. ( Right now he is in a box with holes in the sides and a towel in the bottom that is on top of a heated rice bag, and the whole thing has a tea towel over it, and he is in my bathroom, so .. I hope that's ok... Shelley
Also here is my cell # if anyone wants to give me a ring! 206.304.0793


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Shelley,

thank you for your kindness to rescue this pigeon.
You did fine until now to put him in a box and heat.
Before you give him any food, give him some water with an eye dropper or syringe. One drop at a time in his beak, he will swallow it.
After he had several times water in a few hours you can feed him.
If you have a syringe and baby bird formula (usually pet stores carry baby bird formula) you can make a diluted formula the first couple of times and feed him.
Another method for feeding formula is with the boloon. Go to Pigeons Daily on this forum and click on resources you'll find different methods of feeding baby pigeons.

If you have no formula and until you get some, you can give him soaked in water puppy chow, drain the water and feed him 5-7 pieces the first time. The next time you can give more.

Another otpion until you get the formula, is baby cereal which you prepare the same like the formula, first more diluted and then you can increase the consistency.

After he is well hydrated and fed we'll see about the dry scalp. Could you post some pics?

Also on the home page of this forum you will find the stages of developement of baby pigeons, you can compare your bird to and let us know about the age of this lucky little guy.

Reti


----------



## vegasandme (Jun 17, 2005)

*Here are some photos of "pecker"*

Hi again, my 3 year old son named the bird Pecker- who knows where that came from? He is really bald, and that makes me immediately think of an old man, but his beak is definitely a different shape than that of adult pigeons I have seen and looks more like a baby... Let me know what you think.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shelly, 

Thanks for posting the pictures, it helps a lot. Your pigeon doesn't really look like a baby to me. His scalp looks there has been some kind of injury there possibly that has caused this.

You can try offering the bird some wild bird seed or dove mix from a pet store. Around the house, un popped popcorn kernels, un cooked rice or thawed frozen corn or peas.


----------



## vegasandme (Jun 17, 2005)

*What do I do now?*

Should I let him go, or try and get him to a wild animal shelter? He seems awfully tame, he rode around on my shoulder for a while. He doesent seem too interested in food either. He just sleeps in the warm box. Thanks so much, Shelley


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shelly, 

It's up to you, is this pigeon not practical in your life? I wouldn't recommend releasing the bird since he's obviously not up to par. If you think it's best, you can try to find a "pigeon friendly" wildlife centre to take him. Ask them first though because sometimes they are not very eager to help pigeons. 

Hopefully other members will offer some suggestions to you as well because none of us really know what is going on with the bird.


----------



## vegasandme (Jun 17, 2005)

*Off to Sarvey!*

I found a wonderful wildlife rescue group in northern Washington that immediately helped me out and offerred to take the bird and make sure he is ok. I am so happy that a forum like this exists, I only wish there was one dedicated to chickens, as we have 3!  Birds are funny and wonderful creatures and this one certainly made my day. I wish you all the best, Shelley


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

But there is one for chickens. It's housechickens on Yahoo.  Yes, some of us do love chickens, too!!
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

vegasandme,

I sure hope you come back here and give us a follow-up on this fellow. It's just plain haunting when we don't get to know how a story turned out.

Thanks,

Pidgey


----------

